# more bald eagles found



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I realize these are not big game nor any game, but this section gets the most action. I'm literally feeling sick to my stomach reading this report of yet even more bald eagles being found sick https://www.ksl.com/?sid=28156434&nid=148&fm=most_popular&s_cid=article-popular-5. As a Veteran and outdoors lover it pains me to be losing a national treasure that is already low in number. I'm sure many of us have been out on the water when the piercing screech of this magnificent bird can be heard from its perch on a tree top, and just minutes later watch it swoop down to catch a fish. I hope and pray they figure out what's causing these deaths and can prevent further loss.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

30-06-hunter said:


> I'm sure many of us have been out on the water when the piercing screech of this magnificent bird can be heard from its perch on a tree top, and just minutes later watch it swoop down to catch a fish. I hope and pray they figure out what's causing these deaths and can prevent further loss.


Actually, it is usually more of a soft warble than a screech, but yeah, the sentiment for them is shared. I saw one over by the house the other day.


----------

